# Why Does No One Carry Takamine Anymore?



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

There was a time when almost every guitarist you saw onstage in Canada playing an acoustic guitar was playing a Takamine but now I hardly ever see them in guitar stores?

What's up with that?

Long and McQuade has a bunch listed but they are all Out of Stock.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Guncho said:


> There was a time when almost every guitarist you saw onstage in Canada playing an acoustic guitar was playing a Takamine but now I hardly ever see them in guitar stores?
> 
> What's up with that?
> 
> Long and McQuade has a bunch listed but they are all Out of Stock.


Due to a bunch of fakes being sold . A lady from my church has a fake but another lady was given a real tak o and it's a custom shop tak 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I don't think that would explain why Long & McQuade, Steve's, etc don't seem to stock them anymore.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Toby Keith playing one here in his video "Made in America" Oh the irony.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Guncho said:


> I don't think that would explain why Long & McQuade, Steve's, etc don't seem to stock them anymore.


The won't sell to North America my friend emailed them about it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Modern country music is so horrible.

It's like Donald Trump mixed with Def Leppard or something.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

silvertonebetty said:


> The won't sell to North America my friend emailed them about it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any explanation why?


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Guncho said:


> Any explanation why?


Just some crap about too many fakes . I like is fathers tak it's a 12 string her bought it in the 90s for like 1500 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

It used to be that the Takamine pickups and electronics were great bang for the buck, but now there's a lot of competition in that part of the market in both pre-installed and after-market units. It used to be that Takamine guitars were pretty good bang for the buck but that may have slid a bit with the vast number of choices in the marketplace. Whether either or both of these anecdotal observations are completely true I can't be sure, but it seems that way to me. It could also be that Takamine hasn't been marketed as aggressively as the competition.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Not having investigated too deeply I see by their website that they do have 1 American and 1 Canadian distributor listed.
Might be worth a few minutes to contact them if somebody is interested.

I've had a Tak before.
It was a damned fine guitar.
One of the hand built Santa Fe series in a Grand Auditorium cutaway shape.
The preamp was second to none.
I regret selling it.

Distributors


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

I have a mid 80s Tak acoustic electric 12 string Venetian cutaway. It has the best action of any acoustic I've owned. A rather rare model EF-396r. Can't find much information about it. I just don't seem to play it much anymore.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

tak got caught up when fender bought B&J Music a while back....if i recall correctly B&J retained the Takamine line and was sold to Jam Industries out of Quebec.... that is where i would start to search for a canadian retailer.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Every once in a while someone asks me why I never play my Martin anymore, or what happened to that old Martin. I never had a Martin, what I had was a mid 70s Takamine Martin knock-off. The guy that ended up with it was a somewhat wealthy Martin aficionado. It was a pretty good guitar, but it got absolutely no play after I got a Beneteau. I had a Takamine classical as well, it too sounded great, but the intonation was always a little off. 

I found the later models a little less toneful somehow, though it could have been my ears changing as I got older. 

If there was sufficient demand, they should be available if the distributor has its shit together.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I've never heard a bad thing about an older Tak, and never played one I didn't enjoy


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Sherwood Park Music in the Edmonton area carries Takimine.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

This was my main gigging guitar for several years. It always sounded great plugged in, so it was rare to have "discussions" with the sound tech.

product-details


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

ronmac said:


> This was my main gigging guitar for several years. It always sounded great plugged in, so it was rare to have "discussions" with the sound tech.
> 
> product-details


One of the Santa Fe series.
Nice.
Great guitars.


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

Sad news indeed. I love my Tak's.


----------



## Lakota (Dec 20, 2013)

Apparently Walters Music Mississauga does also. Just passed a Kijiji ad they have posted this morning.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Nice Tak being played in this video of Graham Nash (who still has a GREAT voice)...


----------



## Sid_V (Dec 27, 2016)

Noticed that Sherwood in Kitchener seems to have added Takamine to their lines, and they have a range from beginner to pro models. First sighting was on their Facebook page, and saw a few of them in their acoustic room this weekend. (They are listed in their Reverb shop as well).

I don't know if this a one-time trial, or if they will be bringing them in regularly. If anyone is looking for Takamines, this is an option.


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

Fleet in Ottawa has a few.


----------



## The Fatguy (Sep 1, 2017)

I realize this is an old post, but very funny none the less. I like how it had to do with rampart fakes flooding the market rather than Fender killing off dealers before they lost their contract to distribute them.


----------

